# Shimano Tiagra Gear shifter



## seadragonpisces (14 Apr 2011)

I know there is supposed to be no such as a stupid question on here but maybe this might qualify. Please bear in mind that although I love bicycles I havent ridden one regularly since I was about 12 (1983) and at that time the big thrill was being able to upgrade from a 5-speed to a 10-speed road bike and the Mongoose/Red Line BMX bikes were the ones to have (South Africa). 

I have a new bike with Shimano Tiagra gear shift levers the rest of the gear mech is either Tiagra or Deore (this is all space-age to me and I cant work it out). I have another bike, single-speed, with a coaster brake and thats a doddle :-). I have glanced through the 10 or so pamphlets/brochures that came with the bike and I just want an idiots guide on how to shift up and down. The chain is a bit loose, so I am not sure if it is not connected correctly somewhere. 

I took it for a ride last night and thought I would just wing-it (typical male I guess). I pushed in both gear levers and somehow it went to a lower gear and it just stayed in that gear. Now when I press any of the levers nothing happens. Its on the lowest cog of the gear bit by the pedals and the same for the rear cassette. I think I read somewhere you are not supposed to depress both shifter levers at the same time but I guess I know that now lol. Does anyone have an idiots guide with clear pictures or instructions on how I change gears, also any help as to why the gears wont change at all now? I guess I should go to a bike shop but I would rather try and work it out myself, with your help of course. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Apr 2011)

On your right hand pushing the inside small leaver will make the chain drop down the cogs on the back (harder gear) and pushing the brake leaver across will move it up the cogs (easier).

On the left hand the inside leaver drops the chain onto the smaller (easier) front cog and the brake leaver takes it up.

Try not to use small cog front - small cog back or big - big i.e change up or down on the front before you get to the top or bottom of the rear.


----------



## asterix (14 Apr 2011)

You pressed both the levers on one unit? At the same time? With some force?

Please say no!

Either way, if you want further advice, a cycling forum is an excellent place. You will receive lots, many of it conflicting and it might even lead to a cyber punch-up if you pick your topic carefully.


----------



## seadragonpisces (14 Apr 2011)

I am sure the issue is easily resolved, I am not a total idiot :-) but I know what you mean Asterix. The same topic came up on an American forum and the poor bloke who asked the question just got insulted left right and centre and that would make me angry. People on this site are a lot more helpful and that makes a huge difference to me. In a few months time maybe I will be able to answer a question for someone, it all swings in roundabouts. I think the question may have been answered by Dave. I have moved the inside levers but wasnt aware the brake levers served any other purpose than for braking only :-). The help guides are in such small print and its hard to fathom.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2011)

This may help you 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOaMTos6ScA[/media]


----------



## fungus (14 Apr 2011)

What Dave Davenport said & yes moving the brake levers with your hands on the sides of the lever in towards the stem will get you back up the cassette & into the big ring at the front






Also there is a level of trim on the Tiagra levers for the front mech (Left lever) which will stop any chain rub, when you are in the big ring press the small grey lever down gently & it will move the front mech inwards just a small amount. However as said before you should not really be using big big or small small combinations (even though I do all the time)


----------



## seadragonpisces (14 Apr 2011)

thanks guys for all the help, I will give it a go when I get home and update you later how I get on.  I am sure it will be fine, its easy when you know how isnt it :-) ?  Cheers.


----------



## seadragonpisces (15 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the help, I can now change gears up and down, what a doddle when you know how :-)

Thanks again


----------



## Anthonynx (3 Aug 2014)

A big thank you to posters on this. I was in exactly the same position as sea dragon - not having bought a new bike for years - and it hadn't occurred to me that the brake levers would operate the gears!


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2014)

Anthonynx said:


> A big thank you to posters on this. I was in exactly the same position as sea dragon - not having bought a new bike for years - and it hadn't occurred to me that the brake levers would operate the gears!




We are here to help


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

Little lever to a little-er cog. Bigger lever to a bigger cog


----------



## Peter Cairns (3 Aug 2014)

Got to say that the assistance on here is fantastic and you can always learn something. I never knew about trimming the front mech on tiagra shifters, just goes to show


----------



## User16625 (4 Aug 2014)

seadragonpisces said:


> Thanks for the help, I can now change gears *up and down, what a doddle when you know how :-)*
> 
> Thanks again



Its always like that your 1st time


----------



## craigwend (4 Aug 2014)

I remember the first time I went out having upgraded to (Sora) STI from RSX down tube levers, changed down then ... 

took a while to figure it out ... 

thank goodness for CC


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2014)

Peter Cairns said:


> Got to say that the assistance on here is fantastic and you can always learn something. I never knew about trimming the front mech on tiagra shifters, just goes to show


I think most left sifters have some level of trim, I know both my Sora's did and one was 3300, though I think it was only on the small inner ring, the 3400 pretty much the same as the Tiagra and 105, though that on the 105 seems to work much better.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Aug 2014)

Having one bike with 2300 and one with tiagra, I am forever pressing the none existent thumb shifter. To make matters worse, one has cross top brake levers


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Having one bike with 2300 and one with tiagra, I am forever pressing the none existent thumb shifter. To make matters worse, one has cross top brake levers


I have a habit of doing that since I upgraded from Sora to 105, not often but it happens.


----------

